# High school season



## espola (Dec 13, 2016)

Hmmm... no forum for high school?

It's halftime of the JV game (0-0 so far) at my first press-box volunteer session (scoreboard, clock, PA, and lights) of the 2016-7 season.  This is the (counting on fingers) 10th season I have done this, if we include the few games at the end of the 2007-8 season - sitting gn a heat-sapping aluminum bench seat on a wet and windy night, I saw my friend Mark W sitting warm and dry in the press box across the way, so I went over and asked if he needed any help.  After 2 games of OJT, he didn't show up any more.

The Poway boys varsity is 6-0-1 so far this year, and won the Francis Parker tournament the first year they played in it.   Tonight is Scripps Ranch, immediate neighbor to the south, so you would think there is a natural rivalry there.   However, they play in different leagues and usually in different divisions, so the only games I can remember between the schools is early-season non-league games like tonight.  Also, there is a lot of overlap in club and indoor teams, so there is more friendship than rivalry.


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2016)

espola said:


> Hmmm... no forum for high school?
> 
> It's halftime of the JV game (0-0 so far) at my first press-box volunteer session (scoreboard, clock, PA, and lights) of the 2016-7 season.  This is the (counting on fingers) 10th season I have done this, if we include the few games at the end of the 2007-8 season - sitting gn a heat-sapping aluminum bench seat on a wet and windy night, I saw my friend Mark W sitting warm and dry in the press box across the way, so I went over and asked if he needed any help.  After 2 games of OJT, he didn't show up any more.
> 
> The Poway boys varsity is 6-0-1 so far this year, and won the Francis Parker tournament the first year they played in it.   Tonight is Scripps Ranch, immediate neighbor to the south, so you would think there is a natural rivalry there.   However, they play in different leagues and usually in different divisions, so the only games I can remember between the schools is early-season non-league games like tonight.  Also, there is a lot of overlap in club and indoor teams, so there is more friendship than rivalry.


Both JV and Varsity ended 0-0.  Poway Varsity put the ball in the net once, but they were ruled offside.


----------



## Surfref (Dec 14, 2016)

espola said:


> Both JV and Varsity ended 0-0.  Poway Varsity put the ball in the net once, but they were ruled offside.


Dang referees screwing up a perfectly good goal (sarcasm).  Glad you are still in the booth.  I will have to come up and say hello if I have a Poway game.


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2016)

Surfref said:


> Dang referees screwing up a perfectly good goal (sarcasm).  Glad you are still in the booth.  I will have to come up and say hello if I have a Poway game.


In a way I was relieved that they did.  My attention was diverted for a few seconds so I didn't see who the goal scorer was.  Since there were no goals in either game I didn't get to try out the new microphone on the PA system.  I used to think that the kids didn't care much about the "Poway goal scored by ..." announcements until some started telling me how to pronounce their names, so now I check with the visiting team coach before the game.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2016)

12-15-16 - Thursday's game - Hoover at Poway.  3-ref team, rain starting just as the game ended.

There was a long delay in the second half while the center chastised the Hoover coach for his audible dissent, and then a short delay later when he showed him the yellow card.  Poway scored in stoppage time (42nd minute by my watch) to win 1-0.


----------



## Surfref (Dec 16, 2016)

espola said:


> 12-15-16 - Thursday's game - Hoover at Poway.  3-ref team, rain starting just as the game ended.
> 
> There was a long delay in the second half while the center chastised the Hoover coach for his audible dissent, and then a short delay later when he showed him the yellow card.  Poway scored in stoppage time (42nd minute by my watch) to win 1-0.


Education for the masses.  There is no stoppage time in High School soccer.  The referee will stop and start the clock throughout the game. The referee keeps track of time on the field.  The clock stops when a goal is scored, a Yellow or Red card is shown, for some injuries, when the ref has to verbally warn a player or coach, when the ref thinks a team is wasting time usually during subs or retrieving the ball, and for any other reason that the referee deems necessary for the management of the game.  When the clock hits 40 minutes or zero (depending on if the ref is using a count up or down timer) the game is over.


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Dec 16, 2016)

The daughter will be playing in the Lady Vaquero Classic this weekend.

I wonder if the tourney will continue with rain  @ H.S. grass fields? Not sure if all fields are turf.

This is my daughters 1st year of HS soccer. She is super excited. Over the last several years, her love for the game has diminished. The fire is currently burning bright!


----------



## Surfref (Dec 16, 2016)

f1nfutbol fan said:


> The daughter will be playing in the Lady Vaquero Classic this weekend.
> 
> I wonder if the tourney will continue with rain  @ H.S. grass fields? Not sure if all fields are turf.
> 
> This is my daughters 1st year of HS soccer. She is super excited. Over the last several years, her love for the game has diminished. The fire is currently burning bright!



I, referee, have not heard of any Saturday games being cancelled.  I thought all games except for the one at Bonita Vista were played on turf.


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks for the reply surfref.

There is a 6:30pm game tonight @ Mt. Miguel.... The wife will be driving down tonight from san marcos  .....


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2016)

Maxpreps top twelve boys soccer rankings for San Diego Section (with State and National rankings following)

1 *Poway* 6-0-2 (20, 62)
2 *Crawford (San Diego)* 7-1 (34, 96)
3 *Coronado* 5-0-1 (52, 150)
4 *Holtville* 4-1-1 (116, 302)
5 *Hoover (San Diego)* 6-3 (123, 317)
6 *Canyon Crest Academy (San Diego)* 4-2-2 (126, 321)
7 *West Hills (Santee)* 5-2 (137, 338)
8 *Bishop's (La Jolla)* 4-1-1 (151, 361)
9 *Preuss UCSD (La Jolla)* 4-1-1 (158, 377)
10 *Cathedral Catholic (San Diego)* 3-1-2 (171, 404)
11* Del Norte (San Diego)* 3-0-2 (180, 421)
12 *Scripps Ranch (San Diego)* 4-1-4 (185, 432)

Some teams are not ranked yet because they haven't played enough games, but should show next week.  For example, Pt. Loma is 4-0 after beating Poway Saturday in the San Diego HS Tournament, and those 2 play again Monday in the semis of the tournament.


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Maxpreps top twelve boys soccer rankings for San Diego Section (with State and National rankings following)
> 
> 1 *Poway* 6-0-2 (20, 62)
> 2 *Crawford (San Diego)* 7-1 (34, 96)
> ...


Poway returned the favor tonight, beating Point Loma 1-0.  They play Scripps Ranch tomorrow afternoon in the tournament final.  Poway and SR played to a 0-0 tie in a non-tournament game last week, so it should be close.


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2016)

Scripps Ranch won the final 2-1.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2017)

Maxpreps top 12 teams in SD Section as of today (actually, I think they update this list every Tuesday, so it is almost a week old)

1 *Poway* 9-2-2 
2 *San Marcos* 8-1-1 
3 *La Jolla* 8-0 
4 *Point Loma (San Diego)* 6-1 
5 *Oceanside* 7-2-3 
6 *Montgomery (San Diego)* 7-1 
7 *Coronado* 9-1-1 
8 *St. Augustine (San Diego)* 5-1-3 
9 *Orange Glen (Escondido)* 3-0-3 
10 *Scripps Ranch (San Diego)* 7-1-5 
11 *Torrey Pines (San Diego)* 4-3-2 
12 *Cathedral Catholic (San Diego)* 3-1-3 

*San Marcos*,  * Point Loma, Oceanside*, *and Montgomery are in Division 2. *

*La Jolla is in Division 4.*


----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2017)

1 *Poway* 10-2-2 
2 *Oceanside* 7-1-4 
3 *La Jolla* 8-0 
4 *Point Loma (San Diego)* 7-2 
5 *Coronado* 10-1-1 
6 *San Marcos* 8-2-1
7 *St. Augustine (San Diego)* 6-1-3 
8 *Orange Glen (Escondido)* 3-0-3 
9 *Montgomery (San Diego)* 7-1-1 
10 *Scripps Ranch (San Diego)* 7-1-5 
11 *Cathedral Catholic (San Diego)* 4-1-3 
12 *Torrey Pines (San Diego)* 4-3-2 

Yesterday Poway lost at Carlsbad 0-2.  Today Oceanside plays at Poway.

*San Marcos*, * Point Loma, Oceanside*, *and Montgomery are in Division 2. *

*La Jolla is in Division 4.*


----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2017)

Oceanside 0-0 Poway.

Poway won the JV game 2-0.  Oceanside won the Freshman game 4-0 (I think - I wasn't there for the whole game).


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2017)

I realized yesterday that my errands would take me close by Poway HS, so I arranged the timing so that I could be more or less on time for the girls game against Oceanside, and maybe help out in the booth to stay out of the weather.  Unfortunately, the game started late, there was a cold drizzle falling, and no one was working the booth for the girls' teams, so I had to sit out in the stands.  I left at halftime with Poway up 1-0 (nice cross from the left corner to a one-touch goal, after the same play failed to score twice before).  The rain got harder as I drove away, so I felt justified in leaving.

Maxpreps today says the final score was 3-0.


----------



## ajaffe (Jan 14, 2017)

espola said:


> I realized yesterday that my errands would take me close by Poway HS, so I arranged the timing so that I could be more or less on time for the girls game against Oceanside, and maybe help out in the booth to stay out of the weather.  Unfortunately, the game started late, there was a cold drizzle falling, and no one was working the booth for the girls' teams, so I had to sit out in the stands.  I left at halftime with Poway up 1-0 (nice cross from the left corner to a one-touch goal, after the same play failed to score twice before).  The rain got harder as I drove away, so I felt justified in leaving.
> 
> Maxpreps today says the final score was 3-0.


I say that too


----------



## Surfref (Jan 15, 2017)

ajaffe said:


> I say that too


Looks like your girls are having a good season so far.  I have my schedule through the end of the regular season.  This will be the first year that I don't have either a Poway boys or girl team.  Maybe I will get one of the Poway teams in the post season with good AR's (not the one we had last year).


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2017)

Top 12 San Diego Section from Maxpreps this week

1 O*ceanside* 7-1-5 
2 *La Jolla* 10-0 
3 *Poway* 10-3-3 
4 *St. Augustine (San Diego)* 7-1-3 
5 *Coronado* 10-1-1 
6 *San Marcos* 9-2-2 
7 *Torrey Pines (San Diego)* 6-3-2 
8 *Cathedral Catholic (San Diego)* 5-1-3 
9 *Scripps Ranch (San Diego)* 9-1-5 
10 *Orange Glen (Escondido)* 4-0-4 
11 *Point Loma (San Diego)* 7-3 
12 *Canyon Crest Academy (San Diego)* 5-4-2


----------

